# why train legs???



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

this thread is aimed more for newbies, the majority of people out there know the importance of training legs.

it's is regularly asked in the getting started section 'why do i need to train legs' or 'i'm only looking to improve on my upper body, leg size doesn't bother me'. by not training legs you could be slowing down your efforts to improve your upper body. if your body is out of proportion you will look odd to say the least if you have ever seen a chicken man you will know what i mean (a chicken man is some1 with a huge upper body & skinny chicken like legs)

the following is by Mike Mentzer from the book 'High Intensity Training The Mike Mentzer Way';

"Don't neglect leg workouts thinking you'll make up for it later on. The imbalance that will result could be ruinous in that you may never overcome it. Getting the legs to respond will have a very beneficial effect on the rest of the body. When growth is stimulated in any muscle, then growth is also stimulated, though to a lesser degree, in the rest of the body. This indirect effect seems to be proportional to the size of the muscle being stimulated. Since the legs are the biggest muscles in the body, their stimulation will have the greatest effect of stimulating growth in the rest of the body."

On people looking to compete in bodybuilding Mike says "Only those whos legs have reached parity with their upper bodies can ever hope to take the giant step into the category of the elite bodybuiler. Sure, leg work can be a real b#tch. But, man, is it worth it when you know you've got some pretty mean pins down there, and the audience is chanting for you to give them one of your special leg shots. After a whole evening of mediocre legs parading by, the audience is primed and waiting for something outrageous."


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

Reps, its so true, so hard to train but you gotta do them


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i trained them volume style yesterday 60% of 1 rep max 10 sets of 10, then 2 sets of leg curl ans 3 sets of calf raises, now i cant walk haha, i feel when my squat goes up all my other lifts seem to go up with it, same with deadlifts. legs and back in my opinion are the daddy muscles and make boy into a man when these grow, even tou i still have lots of improovments to be made.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i hate to see people who obviously dont train there legs especially if there is no excuse.

take prodiver for instance he only has one leg and he still trains it and looks awesome big respect to him great bloke.


----------



## Ardasnails (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeh i always used to be a div and thought whats the point in training legs but when i decided to not half a$$ my training i read up on training legs and training them is very beneficial, apparently it releases endorfins wich also help you lose weight so legs are a big part of my training now, reps to gold 95


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

...Cause if you don't you are a Mangina?


----------

